# Pioneer Plasma's



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

The articles and reviews Ive been reading are pretty much putting the Pioneers as the best choice in purchasing a plasma tv. 

I've been running around to different stores this week to look at projectors AND plasma and it seems that none of the stores are stocking pioneer... :scratch:


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm That's weird, maybe just out of stock, or supplier problems. Yes the Pioneers have been getting some excellent reviews and for good reason. They are a great buy if you have the $'s. 

D.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Danny said:


> Hmmm That's weird, maybe just out of stock, or supplier problems. Yes the Pioneers have been getting some excellent reviews and for good reason. They are a great buy if you have the $'s.
> 
> D.


Yea it is weird, I've went to 1 to 3 stores each night for the last week. In the entire week I've only seen two places and they each only had one pioneer tv. All the other manufactures had a ton of different models to select from.

As I said I'm surprised specially when Im reading such good things about them.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

You might also consider Panasonic. 

Either way, beware of store demos as the picture is usually set to 'vivid' and severely saturated. Also take care to view the set from a distance approximating how far you'd be viewing it in your home to get the most accurate feel.


----------



## highcurrent (Apr 28, 2006)

After 6 months of comparing, I went with Pioneer PRO1130 HD plasma just before the Superbowl. My choice was based on HD cable and DVD source material in light and dark conditions. Also, SD cable had to look good too (Fox news, CNN, etc) To my eyes, it won in every category. We got the 50" and are viewing it from 8' to 10'. The built-in scaler is the best, hands down. Panasonic was my second favorite for the black levels on dark scenes in a dark room and I would have been pretty happy with the Panny's too I think. I love the separate media receiver, front panel component inputs, PCMCIA mem card reader, and on and on. 

I am absolutely thrilled with my selection. It has been 4 months of pure eyeball joy. 

HC


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

The reason why Pioneers are in short supply right now is because they are in their transition phase from their older models (PDP-5060HD, PDP-4360 etc) 

The newer models are due out this summer and will not have the separate media receiver but from the reviews it seems like Pioneer has maintained their exceptional quality.


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

I purchased the PRO920 HD plasma last April(2005),and have no complaints at all!

I also think the separate media receiver was a great way to go.

You won't be disappointed with Pioneer!


----------



## dimmie (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll second that, the pioneers get a bad name when it comes to screen retention, but Im very happy with mine. And I've had no problems.

Dvd looks very good even through scart(rgb)


----------

